# Sauce showdown



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

Tonight we had a sauce tasting contestâ€¦the competitors were 



And the Winner isâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦........

Mikey says â€œDa best Sauce EVERâ€


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 28, 2006)

Goooood looking pics W!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah cappy, why don't you share some of that stuff with the rest of us!?!?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Man I forgot I had a bottle of that


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 28, 2006)

that picture of the kid, well, it just makes me...well...(sniff)...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that picture of the kid, well, it just makes me...well...(sniff)...


'

let's have it Cappy, where do we get the stuff??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 28, 2006)

well I don't want to hawk my stuff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 28, 2006)

It is some kind of good Cappy.  You should be selling that stuff.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 28, 2006)

Bill, you never said a word about it.   You hate it, admit it!!!  :x


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 28, 2006)

Well if that little tyke picked Scotts's as #2 I'm real impressed...that stuff is purty danged stout. Stronger than gorilla semen as some from the Panhandle might say. The boy must be a Texican at heart Had a neighbor from old Virginny who got Care packages of the stuff shipped in by UPS from kin in the Carolinas with the excess landing at my house. Always thought it be good in the pushed pork category and tried it several times with no ceegar. How come Texas Rib Rangers Spicy and Headcountry Regular was left out this taste test? It just aint fair. I'm sitting at by the mailbox awaiting an evaluation sample of Cappy's blend. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well if that little tyke picked Scotts's as #2 I'm real impressed...that stuff is purty danged stout. Stronger than gorilla semen as some from the Panhandle might say. The boy must be a Texican at heart Had a neighbor from old Virginny who got Care packages of the stuff shipped in by UPS from kin in the Carolinas with the excess landing at my house. Always thought it be good in the pushed pork category and tried it several times with no ceegar. How come Texas Rib Rangers Spicy and Headcountry Regular was left out this taste test? It just aint fair. I'm sitting at by the mailbox awaiting an evaluation sample of Cappy's blend.
> 
> bigwheel


BW I guess your going to have to send me some Texas Rib Rangers Spicy and Headcountry Regular to test  
I like the Headcountry Hot on Ribs....


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I tell ya...aint nobody who can accuse the Headcountry folks of being untruthful in the advertising (they transplanted Texans who got deported to Okiehoma for some reason) they label that stuff as Hot..they mean whut they say.  Fortunantly we got a store down here where it can be bought retail in either version. I aint quite tough enough for the hot..but the Regular is why the Good Lord gave us dead chickens in my book.  Used to be you could buy the rub too but the store mgr claim their wasnt enough demand for it so as far as I know it reverted back to a mail order item. Heck you can even buy the sauce at Wally World nowadays come to thunk on it...but aint sure they got the hot.  You can buy all the Texas Rib Ranger products..with the Spicy sauce being my hands down favororite for ribs and table sauce from my old pal Prickley Heat..aka Scott Foreman at Foreman's General Store in Colleyville. Give him a try. I am too broke from Christmas to be sending out free samples.  I am a po underpaid pubic servant ya know? Call and axe to speak to Scott personally and you get the best deal. He is off on Sunday and Thursday so dont call on them days. Tell him I sent ya and sure you get a discount or a credit plan etc. 

http://www.foremansinc.com/

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 28, 2006)

BW, you ever try the Rev's sauce?
No big loooooong 'splation needed


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> BW, you ever try the Rev's sauce?
> *No big loooooong 'splation needed*



 

Yeah, just either a yes or no would be nice for a change


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2006)

Good looking stacker Dave.   8)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

Cappy's sending out free samples?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2006)

That was the last bottle! 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That was the last bottle! 8)



The rest of us who didn't get a bottle are just lucky! [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2006)

Nopers.

bigwheel




			
				Puff said:
			
		

> BW, you ever try the Rev's sauce?
> No big loooooong 'splation needed


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Nopers.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...


Your missin' out


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah BW, mix some rev's with your favorite Sweet Baby Rays and MM MM MM.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2006)

Well couldnt taste as bad as Baby Rays by itself.  Smart thinking to try and dilute it a little.  

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well couldnt taste as bad as Baby Rays by itself.  Smart thinking to try and dilute it a little.
> 
> bigwheel


Straight out of the bottle is better.


----------



## Griff (Dec 29, 2006)

The Rev's hot on grilled shrimp is super.

Griff


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 30, 2006)

sometimes I like to use Baby Rays as a base for makin chili.....who needs the tomatos?!?! Other times I just drink it straight from the bottle


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> sometimes I like to use Baby Rays as a base for makin chili.....who needs the tomatos?!?! Other times I just drink it straight from the bottle


   [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 30, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's a lil ribbin for BW


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank GOD !


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 30, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I'm not THAT dumb.....


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U sure about that


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U sure about that [/quote:1wd7r3fj]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 30, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U sure about that [/quote:vgirzvml]

 [smilie=a_hrm.gif]  :scratch  :withstupid


----------

